# ......Svuotarsi dalle paure inutili e.........



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Dunque, partiamo dal fatto che per riepire un contenitore dobbiamo prima togliere tutte le sue cianfrusaglie;
 allo stesso modo per riempirci quotidianamente di stupore, meraviglia, curiosità, ricchezza, spiritualità, forza, coraggio, abilità, creatività, serenità, etc. etc... *
_*è necessario prima svuotarsi dalle proiezioni mentali nocive....*_
​

_*Per vivere "in un certo modo" e scalare la montagna della vita dovremmo liberarci dalle nostre pesanti zavorre, mettere da parte le cose inutili e tenere nel nostro zainetto soltanto l'essenziale.... ma cos'è l'essenziale, per la vita di una persona? 
...*_
_*
individuare ciò che è davvero prezioso per te è il primo passo....*_


_*Per rendere più lampante  tale concetto, usiamo la metafora della cipolla:*__*ogni individuo è rivestito da più strati o veli, e ogni strato richiama un preciso campo vibrazionale. Tali strati sono come gli ornamenti o gli orpelli che utilizziamo per abbellire il nostro corpo e camuffare l'essenza del nostro vero essere, l'anima.
Gli strati più esterni sono rappresentati dall'ambiente fisico e dal contesto socio-culturale.A questi seguono gli abiti, i ciondoli, gli anelli, orecchini, amuleti, etc, che rivestono il nostro corpo.
Il corpo a sua volta è l'abito delle nostre sensazioni, emozioni e comportamenti.
Poi c'è la mente, che in qualche modo da forma ai nostri pensieri e alle nostre immagini.
Infine ci sono vari corpi sottili che ci portano sempre più vicini al nucleo centrale del nostro essere.
Bene.... Lo svuotarsi può essere inteso come l'atto di sbucciare gli strati superflui, fino al punto in cui ci si avvicina all'essenza del nostro essere.
Bisognerà perciò iniziare da una completa pulizia esteriore (ambiente, condizionamento culturale, persone, abbigliamento) sino ad una profonda pulizia interiore (abitudini, emozioni, pensieri, desideri,intenzioni, obiettivi, atteggiamenti, azioni, etc.).  Questi passi hanno a che fare con una minima comprensione del  linguaggio del cervello, i suoi meccanismi, la funzionalità delle  emozioni e la loro possibile trasmutazione, etc., etc... nulla di  complicato come sembra...

A quel punto, dopo esservi liberati o svuotati dalle ingombranti vibrazioni del vecchio rivestimento psicosomatico, potrete utilizzare al meglio le vostre risorse per attirare ciò che è veramente utile per il vostro benessere psicologico, fisico e spirituale.
Naturalmente lo svuotare va inteso come metafora... tutto scorre, tutto viene superato, prima o poi tutto passa..
... inoltre la mente non elimina nulla ma deposita le informazioni in un archivio che chiamiamo inconscio e quando vuol dimenticarsi di qualcosa o qualcuno attiva certi processi per rendere tale ricordo inaccessibile... 

... i ricordi, i sentimenti, le percezioni, le emozioni (anche NEGATIVE), le convinzioni, i valori, le esperienze vanno innanzitutto vissute IN PRIMA PERSONA, poi accettate per quello che sono e infine SUBLIMATE in energia potenziante...

se sei veramente intenzionato ad intraprendere un percorso di crescita personale questo è soltanto l'INIZIO ... però stai certo che la CONSAPEVOLEZZA che acquisirai , passo dopo passo, ti regalerà enormi soddisfazionicomunque di solito è sufficiente sviluppare la capacità dei BAMBINI di meravigliarsi di tutto ciò che ci circonda, vivere come se tutto (ogni aspetto della vita) fosse un miracolo e di conseguenza aspettarsi solo miracoli, come se la vita fosse un miracolo dopo l'altro....



​

​
http://obiettivi.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/testa_vuota.jpg?w=300​

​​*_

​


----------

